# Congratulations to the homie Igarashi



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*SouthSide C.C newest member to join in today* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats a cold ass 60


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

thats right keep it south side :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this car is BADDDDDDDDDD i missed it in san bernardino but i got to see it in san diego. the full length color bar is nice too  MR.LAC were you in san diego??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dayum!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2007, 10:28 AM~8071340
> *dayum!
> *


x2


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

TODAY?? I SEEN HIM FLYIN COLORS MONTHS AGO,


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 9 2007, 06:56 AM~8071235
> *this car is BADDDDDDDDDD i missed it in san bernardino but i got to see it in san diego. the full length color bar is nice too  MR.LAC were you in san diego??
> 
> *


NO  , I WAS IN POMONA HUNTING DOWN SOME PARTS & ACCESSORIES FOR A PROJECT.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 9 2007, 08:37 AM~8071555
> *TODAY??  I  SEEN  HIM  FLYIN  COLORS  MONTHS  AGO,
> *


HE GOT VOTED IN BY THE SOUTHSIDE CC SQUAD LAST NIGHT...


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

DOPE ASS RIDE....IM LOVIN THAT COLOR BAR....WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE THAT BIG?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2007, 09:06 PM~8074165
> *NO  , I WAS IN POMONA HUNTING DOWN SOME PARTS & ACCESSORIES FOR  A PROJECT.
> *



it really is a hunt too. last time i went i dropped my homies trailer ramp on my damn foot, shit was sore for like a month. whens the next swap?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE RIDES


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH I HEARD A FEW DAYS AGO THEY WAS GONNA LET HIM ON IN......SOUTH SIDE IS ON THE MOVE.....THEY BE PUTTIN IT DOWN... I CAN REMEMBER WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED.. AND IT WAS ALL CLASSICS....


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

MORE PIC'S OF THE 60............. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Southside C.C. and Igarashi killin' da game :worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 15 2007, 10:55 AM~8111052
> *MORE PIC'S OF THE 60............. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 15 2007, 02:13 PM~8112160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They just dont make em cars like they use to.


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

MORE PIC'S OF THE 59.............


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Jun 9 2007, 05:59 AM~8071083
> *thats right keep it south side  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS..... :biggrin:


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

ttt


:machinegun:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 8 2007, 11:29 PM~8070551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

repost them pic.'s on the first page all i see is red x's


----------

